# The line



## David612 (Jan 19, 2018)

Do you think entering the line is important in a persons masonic career?
Some seem to prefer collecting degrees, writing papers, teaching or charitable works.

What do you think?


----------



## Glen Cook (Jan 19, 2018)

David612 said:


> Do you think entering the line is important in a persons masonic career?
> Some seem to prefer collecting degrees, writing papers, teaching or charitable works.
> 
> What do you think?


It depends on what you want out of that career. As one of our correspondents has noted, his goal is Masonic rank. In that case, yes, taking a chair is important. It is also a form of service, and a means of paying back what we have been given. 

You use what appears to be a disparaging phrase of “collecting degrees.” Whilst that certainly does occur, there are also those who enjoy ritual, learning  and even oratory. 

I would also suggest the various paths you have listed are not mutually exclusive. Indeed, membership in different orders can provide opportunities for teaching, writing and charitable works.


----------



## David612 (Jan 20, 2018)

JamestheJust said:


> I recall a young fellow being invested as JW at the installation.  He was sitting in the chair looking so pleased with himself that afterwards I asked him what he experienced.  He said he was aware of energy/light coming from the South behind him and radiating through him into the temple in an arc of about 60 degrees..
> 
> In my view he was a particularly good line of least resistance for the light and hence was able to feel the intensity of the flow.


Interesting notion for sure, I can definitely see why many brothers join the craft and perpetual sit on the sidelines when you have officers who fee that much pride in their station.
I can also see why many brothers avoid the line, I have sat in lodge while past masters interject and completely derail the proceedings over the number of gavel hits they heard in a given situation, personally I can see why some disengage with the blue lodge and focus on the other orders if they don’t experience the same trouble and remain perpetually as the candidate.


----------



## Matt L (Jan 20, 2018)

My aspirations after becoming a Mason, were to learn the meaning of the degree work. I'm still searching for more light. The best way for me to learn was by doing, pitching in. In my lodge I started as the Jr. Stewart, learning my chair and the one ahead of me as I went along.  When I became the Junior Warden, I could confer the 1st degree, as Senior Warden the 2nd degree and as Master the 3rd degree. 

I wanted to learn more, so I joined the York Rite, starting as Flag Bearer working my way up to Commander and being able to confer the order of the temple. I'm also a member of the Scottish Rite, I'm not an officer, but I'm taking the Master Craftsman program.

I've had the honor of being Master of my blue lodge, also High Priest, Illustrious Master and Commander.  I wasn't collecting degrees,  I was learning more about myself, the craft and helping where and when I could.  

If your lodge needs help and you're able take a chair, awesome.  If you can't that's ok, get involved in helping the charities your lodge supports. 

Each Mason has to make their own decision.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 20, 2018)

Matt L said:


> My aspirations after becoming a Mason, were to learn the meaning of the degree work. I'm still searching for more light. The best way for me to learn was by doing, pitching in





Matt L said:


> I wanted to learn more, so I joined the York Rite,


You and I look at the Craft in similar ways Brother.


Matt L said:


> If your lodge needs help and you're able take a chair, awesome. If you can't that's ok, get involved in helping the charities your lodge supports.
> 
> Each Mason has to make their own decision.


Totally agree.


----------



## David612 (Jan 20, 2018)

So you are of the opinion that the way to really learn value of the degrees is to perform them?
Assuming that you are fully at liberty to take office or decline and the lodge won’t think worse of you nor will the lodge cease to function.


----------



## chrmc (Jan 20, 2018)

That question depends a lot on what you're asking. If you say "career" and mean it then yes. You won't go many places in Masonry without having been a Worshipful Master. If you're talking about your own spiritual growth then I don't think so. 

However there are lessons to be learned when going through the chairs, and leading men. Likewise in performing the degrees, but you don't have to be in the line to do that.


----------



## Glen Cook (Jan 20, 2018)

David612 said:


> So you are of the opinion that the way to really learn value of the degrees is to perform them?
> ....



In my view, there is certainly some value in it. I find as I learn to deliver a degree (not just memorize), I learn more about the degree.  

It has other benefits. Because I had memorized ritual, I was able to use it in my response to the toast at Chapter on Wednesday.


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 21, 2018)

Going through the line is a very obvious way to serve your lodge.  There are all sorts of other ways but most of them aren't as obvious.  If you're considering it for the worldly honors, that is okay but not the best motivation.

There are additional worldly benefits.  Going through the line is a bit like an abbreviated career complete with formal training in leadership, management and administration, though the differences among those are not taught.  Stewards are gofers learning the business.  Deacons are mentors leading the candidates into the craft.  Wardens are management.  The junior warden manages the physical aspects like the kitchen.  The senior warden manages the temporal like the events calendar and degree teams.  The master and secretary administer by setting the agenda.  It's an entire course in how to move up the corporate ladder.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 21, 2018)

dfreybur said:


> Going through the line is a bit like an abbreviated career complete with formal training in leadership, management and administration, though the differences among those are not taught. Stewards are gofers learning the business. Deacons are mentors leading the candidates into the craft. Wardens are management. The junior warden manages the physical aspects like the kitchen. The senior warden manages the temporal like the events calendar and degree teams. The master and secretary administer by setting the agenda. It's an entire course in how to move up the corporate ladder.


I hadn't really looked at it this way before but you're absolutely right!


----------



## Bloke (Jan 22, 2018)

David612 said:


> So you are of the opinion that the way to really learn value of the degrees is to perform them?
> Assuming that you are fully at liberty to take office or decline and the lodge won’t think worse of you nor will the lodge cease to function.



I think you develop a much better understanding of Freemasonry by learning its ritual, and an appreciation for ceremonial by getting involved in performing it. You also make a contribution to the lodge and future Freemasons and the future of Freemasonry; you received our degrees only because men took the time and effort to learn the work and doing that yourself is a way of paying that forward.

As I tell all I mentor, when I was at school, I thought it was stupid that teachers made us learn poems off by heart. It made no sense to me - why do that when you can read them ? As a Freemason, in learning charges, I came to appreciate in learning something by heart and contemplating it, this gives you the opportunity (which not all take, even if they do learn ritual) to develop a deep understanding of a charge, when you learn several, how they mesh and what they say in toto.

I would encourgage you to take office brother, if your circumstances allow.


----------



## David612 (Jan 22, 2018)

Bloke said:


> I think you develop a much better understanding of Freemasonry by learning its ritual, and an appreciation for ceremonial by getting involved in performing it. You also make a contribution to the lodge and future Freemasons and the future of Freemasonry; you received our degrees only because men took the time and effort to learn the work and doing that yourself is a way of paying that forward.
> 
> As I tell all I mentor, when I was at school, I thought it was stupid that teachers made us learn poems off by heart. It made no sense to me - why do that when you can read them ? As a Freemason, in learning charges, I came to appreciate in learning something by heart and contemplating it, this gives you the opportunity (which not all take, even if they do learn ritual) to develop a deep understanding of a charge, when you learn several, how they mesh and what they say in toto.
> 
> I would encourgage you to take office brother, if your circumstances allow.


Honestly I started the conversation just to see people’s points of view and have a discussion, personally I would in time love to sit in the east, however I’m a long way off.

I had spoken to my WM about the possibility of delivering a charge should a friend of mine petition, I would need dispensation however..


----------



## jgil1970 (Jan 22, 2018)

David612 said:


> Honestly I started the conversation just to see people’s points of view and have a discussion, personally I would in time love to sit in the east, however I’m a long way off.
> 
> I had spoken to my WM about the possibility of delivering a charge should a friend of mine petition, I would need dispensation however..



Just out of curiosity, why would you need dispensation to deliver a charge?


----------



## David612 (Jan 22, 2018)

jgil1970 said:


> Just out of curiosity, why would you need dispensation to deliver a charge?


I’m an EA.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 22, 2018)

Bloke said:


> I think you develop a much better understanding of Freemasonry by learning its ritual, and an appreciation for ceremonial by getting involved in performing it. You also make a contribution to the lodge and future Freemasons and the future of Freemasonry; you received our degrees only because men took the time and effort to learn the work and doing that yourself is a way of paying that forward.


Very well said Brother.


----------



## Scoops (Jan 22, 2018)

If I don't step up to join the ladder, someone else will have to. Also, I view it as a way to challenge myself.

The brother who initiated me in 2016 has been a mason since the early 70s. That year was, due to circumstances, the first opportunity he had to sit in the east. At the beginning of his masonic career he decided that he wouldn't join the ladder if he didn't think he could make it all the way without having to drop out. Since then, he's now retired, and the ladder broke (for the first time he could remember in our lodge), so he stepped up to JW.


----------



## hanzosbm (Jan 22, 2018)

As some of the other brothers have mentioned, to me, there's no better way to learn the ritual and really internalize it than by memorizing it.  While that CAN be done without being an officer, it's very unlikely that it'll ever happen unless it's required.  Memorizing all of that material isn't a fun activity, at least not to me. 
In addition, as others have stated, it's a way of doing your part.  Now, if you have a large lodge where brothers are clamoring to sit in a chair, maybe that's not an issue, but I haven't seen many of those.

Personally, when I started off, I had no interest in becoming an officer.  I figured I could read and study on my own and get just as good of an education, maybe even better since I wouldn't be distracted by the business of the lodge.  However, the day came when they needed someone to fill a chair and they knew I picked up my proficiencies pretty quickly, so I was voluntold to fill my first office.  I'm now the Senior Warden, and while it's been a LOT of work to get here and has required some sacrifices, I am incredibly glad that I have gone through the line (well, almost, still got a bit to go).


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 22, 2018)

hanzosbm said:


> Now, if you have a large lodge where brothers are clamoring to sit in a chair, maybe that's not an issue, but I haven't seen many of those.


Very true! One of the lodges that I belong to does have several members joining each year but two of them are hurting for members. I am an officer in both of the latter.


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 22, 2018)

David612 said:


> I’m an EA.



Excellent.  I've seen an FC deliver a lecture.

I'm puzzled that it requires a dispensation in your jurisdiction.  Maybe you just expect that.  Usually a Brother has be be an MM to be installed into a chair, but any brother of that degree or higher who knows the ritual can sit in that chair pro tem.  Same with the degree team.

That said, while you are working through your degrees, until you have delivered your MM proficiency it is best to put your efforts into your proficiencies and learn ritual later.  But if you happen to be good at learning ritual, have at it!


----------



## David612 (Jan 22, 2018)

dfreybur said:


> Excellent.  I've seen an FC deliver a lecture.
> 
> I'm puzzled that it requires a dispensation in your jurisdiction.  Maybe you just expect that.  Usually a Brother has be be an MM to be installed into a chair, but any brother of that degree or higher who knows the ritual can sit in that chair pro tem.  Same with the degree team.
> 
> That said, while you are working through your degrees, until you have delivered your MM proficiency it is best to put your efforts into your proficiencies and learn ritual later.  But if you happen to be good at learning ritual, have at it!


Here you need to be a MM to deliver any part of the ritual I belive, that’s said my WM said he delivered the NE charge as an FC to his friend so he was too willing to help me should be friend be in that same position.


----------



## hanzosbm (Jan 22, 2018)

I remember performing the SD role in an EA degree as an EA.  I had my proficiency down and our proficiency included every single line of the SD's work for the degree, including the working tools lecture.  It was a great experience, so I hope it works out for you.


----------



## David612 (Jan 22, 2018)

The way things are going it won’t be an issue as I’ll be a MM before he partitions.

Back on track however, many of the responses seem to be of the opinion that taking office is something to do because it helps the lodge and if you don’t do it someone else will have too, do you think this attitude has contributed to pushing brothers away who don’t want to go down that path?
In an ideal world it wouldn’t happen however I have heard tales of many brothers being pushed that way out of necessity which in turn can make them resentful.
What say you?


----------



## Bloke (Jan 22, 2018)

David612 said:


> ...I had spoken to my WM about the possibility of delivering a charge should a friend of mine petition, I would need dispensation however..



I would not let that stop you. I suggest you engage with our WM and DC on this piont... do you know which charge you would like to do, I would suggest a short one - the key will be doing it well. As a DC, I've had MMs give charges only WBros should, and in the presence of 3 Grand Masters, they all had the view, better to see a FC do a good job than see a PM hash a charge up. I cant remember if you are in NSW or ACT, but if in Canberra, I know one of the Inspector of Workings quite well, PM me details if you want..


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 23, 2018)

David612 said:


> ...many of the responses seem to be of the opinion that taking office is something to do because it helps the lodge and if you don’t do it someone else will have too, do you think this attitude has contributed to pushing brothers away who don’t want to go down that path?
> In an ideal world it wouldn’t happen however I have heard tales of many brothers being pushed that way out of necessity which in turn can make them resentful.



Any Brother not interested in the line has a wide field of other service options, so none are ever pushed away for that reason.  What I have seen happen is a Brother who expected work to be handed to him so he doesn't seek it out.  So he wanders off.  That's a very different issue that being pushed.

It does happen when there are more Brothers who want into the line than there are positions in the line.  Should you find yourself in this situation and you have the money to pay dues in more than one lodge, I suggest asking around about nearby lodges that are struggling to keep their line full.  No one is going to push you towards that lodge.  You have to push yourself.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 23, 2018)

dfreybur said:


> ny Brother not interested in the line has a wide field of other service options, so none are ever pushed away for that reason.


Agreed.


dfreybur said:


> It does happen when there are more Brothers who want into the line than there are positions in the line. Should you find yourself in this situation and you have the money to pay dues in more than one lodge, I suggest asking around about nearby lodges that are struggling to keep their line full.


Excellent suggestion!


----------



## David612 (Jan 23, 2018)

Interesting idea, again I’m not asking for myself rather just musing with the complaints I hear and opening them for discussion


----------



## Bloke (Jan 23, 2018)

David612 said:


> Interesting idea, again I’m not asking for myself rather just musing with the complaints I hear and opening them for discussion


What's the specific complaint(s) ?


----------



## David612 (Jan 23, 2018)

I have heard people feel obligated to take office or they are letting the lodge down predominantly


----------



## Glen Cook (Jan 24, 2018)

David612 said:


> I have heard people feel obligated to take office or they are letting the lodge down predominantly


I  recognize their feeling, but two of the best Masons I have known never served in office. However, they were there, butts in chairs, at every business meeting and degree meeting.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 24, 2018)

Glen Cook said:


> However, they were there, butts in chairs, at every business meeting and degree meeting.


Dependable and active, the back bone of the lodge.


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 24, 2018)

David612 said:


> I have heard people feel obligated to take office or they are letting the lodge down predominantly



Some lodges are hurting for officers so there is pressure to serve the lodge that way.  On this board we've seen Brothers who ended up a warden under two years from being raised because of this.

It balances the trend that certain lodges are so successful they have waiting lists to get into line.  Not really a balance as the numbers of lodges in each state are not nearly equal.  More like a symmetry.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 24, 2018)

dfreybur said:


> On this board we've seen Brothers who ended up a warden under two years from being raised because of this.


My mother lodge is a small lodge that needs members to fill the officer line. Four months after being raised I was elected and installed as Senior Deacon. I was raised in August of 2014 and last month was installed as Master. Talk about cramming with study! Lol.


----------



## Keith C (Jan 24, 2018)

dfreybur said:


> Some lodges are hurting for officers so there is pressure to serve the lodge that way.  On this board we've seen Brothers who ended up a warden under two years from being raised because of this.
> 
> It balances the trend that certain lodges are so successful they have waiting lists to get into line.  Not really a balance as the numbers of lodges in each state are not nearly equal.  More like a symmetry.



I am in that situation, I was raised in November of 2016 and am now Junior Warden.  The issue came about due to last year's Senior and Junior Deacons having life altering events (loss of a job, change in work hours) that prevented them for continuing in "the Line." As I had a great interest in the ritual, and had participated in every Degree conferred by my lodge since the week after my raising, and I have a good ability to memorize!

Luckily, our new WM has appointed some Brothers to the SD an JD positions who are very likely to continue and we are making an effort to get more brothers out to district schools.

There are many brothers who have no desire to be on the path to WM.  Several are happy to fill chairs such as JMC, SMC and Pursuivant that aren't really considered part of "The Line."  We also have several folks who are working on becoming various levels of Masonic Scholars in the PA Academy of Masonic Knowledge who enjoy imparting what they have learned to the lodge.

It takes men willing to serve in The Line, Men willing to help where needed, men willing to teach and men willing to just show up and be present.


----------



## Bloke (Jan 24, 2018)

David612 said:


> I have heard people feel obligated to take office or they are letting the lodge down predominantly


People should take office because they want to, not because they feel pressure. That said, I indeed did take my first office because I felt the lodge needed me to rather than any want of my own to do so.. but I am very glad that I did.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 24, 2018)

Keith C said:


> It takes men willing to serve in The Line, Men willing to help where needed, men willing to teach and men willing to just show up and be present.


Absolutely!


----------



## SteveH (Feb 17, 2018)

I was raised in July of last year. This year I am JD and loving it.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 17, 2018)

SteveH said:


> I was raised in July of last year. This year I am JD and loving it.


Great! My first office in the line was SD.


----------

